# Vortex Razor HD 11-33x50mm Spotting Scope



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

I have an 11-33x Vortex Razor Spotting Scope for sale. The scope is light and small, so its perfect to throw in your pack and take with you all day, and the clarity and brightness is pretty amazing for a smaller scope. The glass is in excellent shape, and you get that unbeatable Vortex lifetime warranty. Asking $575, PM me if you need any other details.


----------



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

$525 OBO


----------

